# Can I feed lamb milk replacer to a bottle goat?



## Iceblink

So I bought a big bag of lamb milk replacer and ended up not needing most of it. Can I use it to feed a bottle goat?

I've read that sheep milk is.. richer than goats' but maybe if I dilute it?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Iceblink said:
			
		

> So I bought a big bag of lamb milk replacer and ended up not needing most of it. Can I use it to feed a bottle goat?
> 
> I've read that sheep milk is.. richer than goats' but maybe if I dilute it?


Does it specifically say lamb replacer only? Mine says "lamb and kid" replacer, and has different mixing instructions for each type.  What kind of replacer is it?


----------



## Iceblink

It is "Ultra Fresh Lamb Milk Replacer" by Land O Lakes.  The directions don't say anything about kids, just lambs. 

I already have it, so I didn't want to buy something else, but I will if I have to.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Iceblink said:
			
		

> It is "Ultra Fresh Lamb Milk Replacer" by Land O Lakes.  The directions don't say anything about kids, just lambs.
> 
> I already have it, so I didn't want to buy something else, but I will if I have to.


I just looked up the guaranteed analysis on both the LOL Kid and Lamb milk replacers.  They're pretty different.  Here's  the lamb, here's  the kid.  

The kids would probably survive on the lamb, but I'd be safe and buy the kid stuff.  JMO.


----------



## Iceblink

Yeah, you're right, I will probably buy the kid milk replacer. The analysis' are significantly different, but the ingredients and order of the ingredients is pretty much the same. Interesting. 

Anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## Mea

Iceblink said:
			
		

> So I bought a big bag of lamb milk replacer and ended up not needing most of it. Can I use it to feed a bottle goat?
> 
> I've read that sheep milk is.. richer than goats' but maybe if I dilute it?


Where we are, i have not even seen Kid milk replacer.  We've used the Land O' Lakes Lamb replacer, thru the years,  to stretch the goat milk when necessary.   Compared to other brands it seems to do a better, more consistant job.   Of course... nothing beats straight goats milk !  Mea.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

The Land o lakes lamb is what my vet specifically recommended for my kids. I couldn't find it here, so I'm using Save a Lamb instead. I'll mix it with the goats milk ($5.00 a gallon) I bought from a nearby farm.


----------



## ()relics

...if you don't have goats milk I would use Vitamin D whole milk from the grocery store.  Most milk replacers are too rich and can cause the kid to scour...PM Roll Farms she is the bottle kid pro.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

I'd guess that 50% of the goat people I asked, and articles I've read, are for vit D milk and the other are for replacer...and both are dead set against the other. And both are sucessful. It's tough for a newbie..


----------



## aggieterpkatie

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I'd guess that 50% of the goat people I asked, and articles I've read, are for vit D milk and the other are for replacer...and both are dead set against the other. And both are sucessful. It's tough for a newbie..


You're completely right!  You just have to find what works for you!


----------



## mully

Cows milk has always worked well for me !!


----------



## RockyToggRanch

mully said:
			
		

> Cows milk has always worked well for me !!


Raw cows milk? Store bought? Whole or 2%? Just curious.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you are going with cow's milk, you want whole milk. Most people buy it from the store since it is hard to find raw.


----------



## Griffin's Ark

It is always interesting to see the different thoughts on bottle feeding.  It is also good that the new people do see that they are strictly opinions.  If you want top performance for your goat check the milk fat level for your particular breed.  Not all goats are equal.  Normal cows milk does not have enough fat in it and can cause constipation.  Some milk replacers have to much fat and protein and cause scours.  Check some websites sponsored by agricultural colleges and you may find a consistent answer for a particular breed.  Another good reference is Storey's guide to Dairy Goats or Storey's guide to Meat Goats.

The moral to the story is;  Base the milk replacer on the kid and what works for them, treat each one as an individual.

Chris


----------



## Iceblink

Ohh, I never thought of that. I have a Munchie baby, and I've read they have a pretty high percentage of butterfat in their milk. I already went out and bought Sav-A-Kid, so I guess I'll use that for now. 

I do have a ND that should kid in 2 weeks or so, then I can switch my Munchie to real goat's milk until she is weaned I guess. 

Thank you all so much for your advice. It's nice to know I have a lot of options.


----------

